
Paul Graham Essay Notes - acangiano
https://www.notion.so/Paul-Graham-Essay-Notes-c7e4b66321434ecfac25d475607f4f83
======
dgellow
Is it only me or is Notion's UI very confusing? Entries of the table look like
links, but when I click they just pop out in a little text field non-editable
with a shadow and don't seem to be clickable. I feel quite stupid to be
honest...

~~~
tonetheman
Yes. This exactly god help you if you cannot hover.

~~~
stevenpetryk
That's my main beef will all these web-based doc/database tools like Notion,
Coda, Airtable, etc—despite their neat features, there is absolutely no focus
on accessibility with any of them. They're all div soup. I love text documents
because they're accessible and easy to produce, but these tools have failed to
follow the spirit of the web (not to mention web standards).

~~~
mieses
you might like Foam

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrsCQ3pApTs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrsCQ3pApTs)

[https://github.com/foambubble/foam](https://github.com/foambubble/foam)

------
areactnativedev
In case you're also trying to save that for later by directly "forking" it to
your Notion, instead of saving it to Pocket for instance.

I found that putting the below link into a Notion page of mine suggests to
create de linked DB:

[https://www.notion.so/66057ba78cbd4d158349091050bbda55?v=c3a...](https://www.notion.so/66057ba78cbd4d158349091050bbda55?v=c3a5af1b3b584b7b944c27b9b8fa835c)

If you know of a more direct button I'm all ears.

------
mysterypie
This needs an explanation. Are the highlights automatically generated by an AI
tool or user contributed like Wikipedia or did one person do it?

~~~
vorpalhex
This appears to be someone's notion notebook with their handmade notes.

------
rdslw
Is Notion one of YC companies? Thats my first though after seeing this.

~~~
oski
I don't think they are.

------
huzaifaahmed
Thanks a lot for this. Stuff like this is really really helpful.

